# Azek sheeting



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Has anyone used Azek sheeting for exterior signage


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I've used the Azek "boards". It's solid pvc. They were smooth on one side and textured wood grain on the other. They glue up with pvc cement and WILL NOT come apart. Carves great. Azek says to use acrylic latex paint (must be the plastic to plastic bond). I used water based Rustoleum on the first one and it didn't last thru the winter. If using the textured side it's best to paint the board first and then cut, leaving either white or brown pockets. It's awful hard to clean up with all the nooks and crannies. It has it's place.

For big jobs the professional sign guys around here are using Corafoam by Duna. Comes in sheets in different densities and thicknesses up to 4 inches, I think. Won't bend, break, or warp. They're using 100% acrylic paint, no finish coat, and guaranteeing them for 10 years. Love the way that stuff cuts.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

John, thank you. I have a customer that wants to sell me 74 sheets of Azek PVC I need to go in today and look at it. I was told it is either 1/2" or either 3/4" smooth on one side wood grain textured on the other side.

Is this stable enough to use for exterior routed signs?

Is it structurally stable enough to build furniture from?

How hard could it be glued wood grain to wood grain or would I be better off to surface off the woodgrain then glue it together?

Don't you need to prime it first?

As for Duna board it is great but it will break. You should use an aluminum or wood backer on one sided signs or sandwiched in between 2 pieces of duna for 2 sided signs.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gary Wiant said:


> John, thank you. I have a customer that wants to sell me 74 sheets of Azek PVC I need to go in today and look at it. I was told it is either 1/2" or either 3/4" smooth on one side wood grain textured on the other side.
> 
> Is this stable enough to use for exterior routed signs?
> 
> ...


Use it anywhere you would use pvc. They are using it for decking and replacement for the spruce boards on Tudor style houses here. Solid color throughout. Don't even have to paint the brown or white. But it ain't cheap. 

Don't know about the furniture build -- you would have to do some testing. Probably would depend on the size and thickness of it.

Gluing wood grain to wood grain could be done. That pvc cement is some powerful stuff. But you could glue smooth side to smooth side with the texture facing the outside. You can also use a jointer or table saw to make bigger boards, just like with wood. 

When you say sheets - is that 4 x 8? Never saw it like that here (course I never looked either). Just the boards. Do you have a use or idea for it?? My thinking is - if the price is right - you never know when you'll find a use for it. Can never have too much material on hand. I've got oak and cherry boards that have been stacked in my basement for over 30 years. Must be dry by now - got to start using it up now I've got a machine to carve it. The cherry is almost like petrified wood now. 

Never have had Corafoam break. Love carving it, but people seem to prefer wood grain and finish, so I don't use it much. Maybe if I start painting (depends on Scottart's abilities to teach an artistic dummy) I'll be able to use it a little more. If you sandwich the Corafoam - what do you use to stick the foam to the sandwich material?


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes the price is incredible. Storage is my concern right now unless I can find someone wanting some to buy I may just take a third or half. I could save someone about 1/2 off of buying it in a store. Yes 4'x8' sheets. If anyone is interested in buying any let me know


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

Gary Wiant said:


> Yes the price is incredible. Storage is my concern right now unless I can find someone wanting some to buy I may just take a third or half. I could save someone about 1/2 off of buying it in a store. Yes 4'x8' sheets. If anyone is interested in buying any let me know


One thing to be aware of with cellular PVC products. They don't maintain great dimensional stability with temperature changes. On a deck surface, I've had it cup and split, although advertising says that won't happen. I've also had it stay down fine on other decks with no problems. I've mitered ends where a deck veranda made a 90 degree change in direction. The 45s can be tight at one temperature and have a 1/2 inch gap at another. Pretty frustrating. For sign work, none of this may be a problem. I don't know. I've never tried using it for signs. 

I made some very fancy railing post caps with it. They came out nice have held up well. I've also painted it with good results. 

Hope this additional information helps with your buying decision.

Gary


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes thank you. I would be using it either glued together & hung from eye boltsor mounted to a wall with standoffs. I know the Excell IF is very stable in situations like these so if I'm going to have issues like that with the Azek maybe I'll stay away from it

Thank you
Gary


----------

